# Rio Grande Perch



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

With a Texas friend went Rio Grande Perch hunting today. Did very well, about 25 to 30 or so. Here are some of the better ones. http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb480/fishwalton/Rio Grande Rios/?albumview=slideshow

Last week I caught a 11 3/4 Rio. State record is 12 inches. 

Also, caught a ton of redbreast bream and a few small shellcrackers. Last November it was shellcracker (redear) month. This month it seems to be redbreast. Also, the bluegills here are the biggest I have ever seen, but I haven't caught one yet, just my friends.

Will be chasing Choctawhatchee bream in a couple more weeks.


----------



## fishallyear (Oct 24, 2007)

wow. that's some purty water! is that the rio grande? always thought it was nothin but mud.. neat lookin fish too. good eatin? Ron


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm about 175 miles north of the Rio Grande river. The fish have spread all over south Texas. I'm on the Guadalupe River (Lake Dunlap) at New Braunfels, Tx, about 25 miles north of San Antonio. The river to totally different than the Choctawhatchee. It never gets brown or muddy unless they have a big flood from Canyon Lake which does happen every few years. The fishing technique is just like back home but the water is clear. But, you can't find any crickets out here, just expensive worms at Wal-mart, Academy,and 7/11 type stores.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice them things have been introduced in some south Florida waters


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Are those the Cichlids ? that everyones talking about? What do they taste like?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, you are right. They are Cichlids. Haven't eaten one yet but I'm going out tomorrow. If I catch some big fat ones I will put the filet knife to them. According to the Texas locals they are good to eat. 
I do know they have a black liner in stomach that is hard to clean out. Maybe the filet is the best way to go.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yep rio gran ciclids


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

I heard that the Oscars are good to eat too. Watched Roland Martin mark a school of about 100 at the base of this sunken tree. Some of those fish were over 14 inches down in the everglades.


----------

